# Aviary Question



## OUBobcat06 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm new to pigeons, and I'm just now completing my loft (small one) over the next day or so. I had a question about the Aviary. Almost all of them I see are bumped out from the loft (obviously). My loft has a pretty large screened in front (4x5 - facing South) with several perches right in front of the screen. With this setup do I still need an aviary bumped out from the loft, or will they be able to learn about their surroundings by just sitting on the perches looking out the screen? 

Any help would really be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

OUBobcato6- They aviary serves as a place for the birds to take a bath as well as sun and fresh air. Dampness in the loft from spilled water is asking for trouble health wise. True they will see their surroundings from inside behind the screen but how do you teach them to come in. Do you have a trap of some kind for them to drop in or push in? Do you have a landing board of some kind? Are we talking about a training cage to be on the landing board to learn the surroundings and to enter? I could help more if I knew your setup, maybe a photo?- Nick..


----------

